# Milk. Green top semi-skimmed versus 50/50 red and blue.



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

While I'm in "ask a question" mode... Is there thought to be a difference when steaming green semi versus half and half red skimmed and blue full fat? I did mention it in another place but it was mixed in with another topic so thought I'd ask here as well...if that's OK.

Obviously I've tried all the combinations and have generally been OK with any or all of the possible combinations..... but I'll probably just go back to using green semi all the time as there doesn't seem to be a marked impovement by mixing red with blue. The only time I was really in trouble was when trying the milk delivered from a local dairy farm in Mid Devon...it just would not froth, no matter what I did...and the red, blue and green versions were all as bad as each other. When I asked them about it she said it's an acknowledged issue and doesn't froth due to it not being homogenized (I think I've got that right).

Cravendale has always been excellent for me and, more recently, ditto Co-op filtered.

It's a little bit of a faff tipping half a pack of blue and half a pack of red into a third empty bottle...and the end result might only be exactly the same as using greem semi. But I have seen people saying that 50/50 red and blue is better than green semi skimmed. As I say above I'll probably go back to semi and be done with it.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I've nearly always achieved better results using blue top full fat milk compared to green top semi skimmed. Although I'm sure the pro's could perfectly texture almost any type of milk?!


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

can't say I've noticed much difference in the texturing department between the 2, flavor and mouth feel is better with full fat though.

also I've used unhomogenised milk before and didn't have any problems frothing, I do tend to give the bottle a good shake if I notice cream sticking/floating to the top


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I use full fat , but can get good micro foam and latter art for 1 % , not sure what colour this is. Have you tried it ?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Had to look up a definition of 1% milk as I thought it was basically semi-skimmed milk (green top in most cases) but that is actually not strictly correct.

There's a whole section about 1% milk here.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I have to use what the Mrs brings home, either Red or green. both the same to steam but find red milk needs a good shake in the bottle 1st. Blue makes some great micro foam though.


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

Re. 1% milk...in Asda, Sains, Tesco & Morrisons it's got an orange top. Waitrose 1% has a purple top. Used Asda's 1% for a time but only before buying the new machine...I only used it with the Oscar and, for some reason, didn't enjoy it so much and stopped buying it after a few months. But it's not dreadful IMO. However, having said that, I can easily drink a glass of cold skimmed and still quite enjoy it...just not as much as the others

The Dairy Council article is a good spot...thanks for that.

Obviously no-one has mixed the red skimmed with the blue full fat and determined whether it's better than green top semi skimmed.

I'll probably just go back to filtered green top semi skimmed from the Co-op but still feel tempted to experiment with different types and makes.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Interesting read @DoubleShot.

I can buy raw milk 5 mins away, have been meaning to try it for a while, it's meant to be richer and creamer than full fat, might have to give it a try


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

Ah, so the rumour about the moon being made of green cheese isn't so fanciful after all? Presumably the darker side of said celestial body is preferable for the production of the aforementioned dairy produce?

Does anyone remember Keith going in search of raw milk in Dorset in the film Nuts in May? (with Alison Steadman). There was a shot of him in a milking parlour...getting a less than warm reception. See here at 8 minutes in.

https://www.dailymotion.com/embed/video/x55y5q

The whole film is on Youtube. I'm such a fan we have our own DVD. Sad but true... :-(


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

The only difference between red and blue milk is the fat content. Fat is separate from milk using centrifugal force and has no other impact. So 50/50 blue and red is exactly the same as semi skimmed.

In terms of %, more fat means less of something else. In milk it's whey protein. Whey stabilises the foam. Thus skimmed milk is easier to foam and the foam lasts longer. On the counter, form in full fat milk is creamier and as it's less stable the bubbles are smaller. (Better for microfoam)


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

I have never detected a pattern for texturability between supermarket blue and green but much prefer the taste of a really good full cream milk in my one or two morning flattes.

Favourite shop brands for me are Calon Wen and Yeo Valley, both of which are distributed outside of the big cartels AFAIAA, however Rob the dairy farmer next door to me's cows produces some amazing milk..


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Raw milk will have far more flavour and a lot sweeter. It's not been pasteurised (also known as burnt).


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

DevonStan said:


> Does anyone remember Keith going in search of raw milk in Dorset in the film Nuts in May? (with Alison Steadman). There was a shot of him in a milking parlour...getting a less than warm reception. See here at 8 minutes in.
> https://www.dailymotion.com/embed/video/x55y5q


I'll suggest to the wife that we watch it tonight


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

Phobic said:


> from wikipedia, in the climax of the film
> 
> I'll suggest to the wife that we watch it tonight


I don't know if you'll succeed in getting the good lady to sit through it....but, in all honesty, it's a film that has remained with me for years and years and has so many memorable scenes. There really are loads of life's little lessons and indicators of our various behaviours in there....simple annoyances, a bit of a study in psychology (if I've got the right word) all sorts of fascinating character studies.

I rate it along with 'Abigail's Party'. Another unforgettable one.


----------

